# Excellent build quality



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I left Boroughbridge today and en route to my "new" home in Derbyshire, I called at South Yorkshire Motorhomes. I wanted a look at an Autocruise Starblazer XL - what an excellent vehicle. 

The layout is basically fixed bed across the back, a good sized loo, double door wardrobe with 5 drawers and and excellent kitchen area with "pop up" work tops. 

The salesman advised that anything I wanted additional/removing could easily be done by Autocruise. I asked about altering the cupboards a bit, deleting some lighting (internal) and moving Tv points. All easily possible. 

The downside - no twin floor. The fresh water was however in board under a sofa and for the waste, I leave the drain tap open all the time and use the waste hog thing. 

The van however looked good inside and I could see no sign of wires hanging out, screws not in properly and so on. 

The van is about the same size externally at my Kontiki, but it had a far roomier feel with an excellent layout. 

On the list...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Greetings,

Nice vans Autocruise Russell, we looked at some, but I would personally not choose SYM again, their sales team was excellent, their after sales service left a very lot to be desired.

They had a cheek to send me details of their current offers last week as well.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi... russ is it true you get a free possy drive screwdriver when you buy swift to tighten the screws internally :lol: :lol: 

best off luck with a new make!!!

ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Russell - Jacquie (ladyJ) used to have one - perhaps you should get in touch?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Russell,

As Boggy says we had one :lol: build quality was very good nothing fell of it or broke while in our care :lol: and we camped in all weathers and nothing froze up either the diesel heating was brilliant much warmer than gas and also very economic. Don't know why we got rid of it really :roll: 

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Hello Jacquie

The heating is now gas/electric on the Autocruise now. Not a problem though.

I did like the fact the heating and hot water controls were separate - you could reach the heating control from the bed! Perfect for a chilly morning!

It really has ticked a lot of the boxes, too many to be honest! LOL

Will study the technical details later.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Autocruise*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello Jacquie
> 
> The heating is now gas/electric on the Autocruise now. Not a problem though.
> 
> ...


Did it tick the box Made in Germany. 8O No, I don't think it did, did it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell;

They might be good quality but don't forget about the back up in Europe. How will the Autocruise warranty cover you if anything goes wrong abroad??? No Autocruise dealers in Italy that I know of :? 

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great van Russ...but are you not going to have the same issues with Autocruise, when you are in Italy, similar to the Swift? NO BACK UP 8O 

Do you want to go through all that again? :roll: 

Dave :wink:





Peejay posted the same question 3 secs quicker lol


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell


Double floor = a long way from the cold ground in winter and heating under the bed. Very desirable


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro back up*

Hi

Well believe it or not it is the same in Italy with a Euramobil, Dethleffs and so on. There are dealers, but very, very few. Nearest Eura dealer to Lake Garda is over 100 miles away.

Other than Rollerteam and the associated Trigano family, Hymer and Mobilvetta/Laika there is not a lot of scope.

I have also found out that even with a Hymer, the chances are I would pay for repairs and claim it back in the UK. The plus side however, is that it is a Hymer van in a Hymer dealership, so the parts should be on the shelf and the technicians would be familiar with the van. Full credit to the Rollerteam dealer at Garda though who did a good job at the water pump thing, leaking windows and so on. In fact, I think they could have fixed the door had Swift authorised a new door.

I think that when I get back to Italy, whatever van I end up with, if I come a cropper, I come a cropper.

Rollerteam it is then. There is a brand spanking new Rollerteam parked next to me here in Derbyshire. I might be very cheeky in the morning! LOL

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Euro back up*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well believe it or not it is the same in Italy with a Euramobil, Dethleffs and so on. There are dealers, but very, very few. Nearest Eura dealer to Lake Garda is over 100 miles away.
> 
> ...


Very few is more encouraging than bugger all. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ 100 miles or 200 miles, is a lot nearer than blighty! ..plus parts on shelf gets you fixed up in days rather than weeks  

Dave


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

If you use this link and put in your postal area you get the Burstner dealers

http://www.buerstner.it/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Adressen&id=20&landID=I

What a hint.


----------

